# Swat 4 Patch 1.1 problems



## oke139 (Oct 28, 2009)

Im trying to install patch 1.1 but at the end it says that EULA.txt is missing. I tried to copy it from the original CD but it didnt work because it was in EULA.rtf format and when i changed the format to EULA.txt it said invalid version. So i was hoping someone of you can upload this text file?
I dont want to reinstall my game, i have some nice mods installed.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

* Hello and welcome to TSF*

Try to create a blank .txt file and change the extension to whatever the needed format is, see if that works.


----------



## oke139 (Oct 28, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> * Hello and welcome to TSF*
> 
> Try to create a blank .txt file and change the extension to whatever the needed format is, see if that works.


It says its not a valid previous version.


----------



## oke139 (Oct 28, 2009)

oke139 said:


> It says its not a valid previous version.


Okay i got this file from my friend.
If anyone needs it in the future then:
Rapidshare
Upload.ee


----------

